# Siamese Kitty Cam - NEW LITTER! eeeeeek!



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

5/25/06 EDIT) Remember this? She has a new batch of kitties. I want them all! *squeals*
---------------------------------------------

I found this while googling yesterday. The breeder has a cam in the kitten room. They are so fun to watch!

http://www.luckystarscattery.com/frMain.htm


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

That's fun to watch!!  I wish it was a higher bit rate, though, as those kittens move so fast they can flash in and out of the picture like they were teleporting!! :lol:


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Oooh, "traditional" Siamese are my favorite.


----------



## zhanae (Aug 3, 2005)

so cute! it's a kitty madhouse in there.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

That was so cute to watch. They are a bundle of energy!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I am gonna watch them all night....nothing good on tv.  LOL


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Hmm... :? I cannot see them  . Maybe the lights are out? :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Love watching them play, it is like being at home sort of, only they have cooler toys them mine do.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

That is adorable!! Someone off camera was playing with one of the kittens with what looked like Da Bird. The kitten was batting away at it. Cute, cute cute!!! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's what it was like at my house when I was breeding Precious. Never a dull moment! It makes me want to get another queen and start all over again.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, that is so cute!!  One is really close to the camera, love it, thank you!!


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I know, aren't they sweeties?  I didn't know the queen was also in the room until the other night; the kittens almost knocked her over trying to nurse! She smacked them for it though...lol


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

It came up for me this time. How fun to watch those adorable kittens. I see the mother too! She is grooming herself! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Awww one lil kitten was having a good scrathc on their lil round scratching mat just now


----------



## AllergyCat (Aug 7, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh!! They are soooo cute!! I was squeeling watching this!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I just looked at the cam again. It's a bit after midnight there and the mother was up in front of the camera nursing kittens. What a devoted Mama!!!!


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

:lol: They are such cuties, so frisky!!! I could watch them all day!!!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

awwww!!!
I was half expecting to open the page and not see them since thats what normally happens. sooooo cute!


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh wow! They're so adorable! I am officially addicted to those cats! Wherever did you find this gem?


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

That was lovely


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

*Sorry I didnt know if I should make a new thread. *

Remember this? She has a new batch of kitties. I want them all! *squeals*


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Ah! My favorite show! Oh, my pwecious wittle babiesh!!!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Thanks for the update  . Its such a cute kitty room, so many toys 8O and the kittens are so cute playing w/ each other  . I could watch that all day :lol: .


----------



## Maleke (Jul 2, 2003)

That's SO CUTE! They were wrestling just now! SO CUTE!


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

Awsome.

Picture quality has improved a lot. 
Hehe they are fighting with their mummy.


----------

